# Flying penguins



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Flying Penguins
The BBC announced that camera crews filming near the Antarctic for its latest natural history series Miracles of Evolution had captured footage of the rare Adélie penguins taking to the air. Presenter David Attenborough explained that, instead of huddling together to endure the Antarctic winter, these rare penguins took to the air and flew thousands of miles to the rainforests of South America where they spend the winter basking in the tropical sun. They return to the Antarctic to breed.
www.miraclesofevolution/penguinsinflight.com

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant.... where can I buy some for my garden pond?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Interesting day to make the announcement :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

And todays date is ????????????????? :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Certainly would be a miracle of evolution getting that great big body into the air with the aid of those tiny wings.


Andrew


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gosh that is an amazing picture (NOT), which has only beena round for a few years.........

The joke backfires methinks..........

Dave :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Dave, is that you at the front of the picture ?? :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

"Why don't Polar Bears eat Penguins?"

"With those big fat paws they can't undo the wrappers!"


Boom Boom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And of course they live at oposite ends of the planet

Dave p


----------

